# LnD conditions



## Bass-Tracker (Dec 23, 2013)

I stopped in at 9:45am
Water is still running a bit fast.
Still muddy & only about 3 people fishing.
They only caught 1 Whitebass.
It was 42 degrees & I didn't waste my time trying my luck.




.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks BT!


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Yeah, I went yesterday, looks just like this, and consequently, was hard to fish. Only managed 4. :'(


----------



## Bass-Tracker (Dec 23, 2013)

hopn said:


> Yeah, I went yesterday, looks just like this, and consequently, was hard to fish. Only managed 4. :'(


In that case I'll wait till later this week, maybe Thursday after the mud settles a bit.
Forecast says no rain till next Monday but, we'll see.

.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Yeah, I'll be there this weekend. I saw plenty on the west bank doing well with live bait. But there was this same old Chinese guy I saw, and he fished in front of me last year, he was killing it on a salt water type rig. Big float, about3 feet to the shad like lure. He chunks the setup to the middle of the river, shakes the float now and then to create action on the lure, and at one time, pulled in more than I did the entire day!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

hopn said:


> Yeah, I'll be there this weekend. I saw plenty on the west bank doing well with live bait. But there was this same old Chinese guy I saw, and he fished in front of me last year, he was killing it on a salt water type rig. Big float, about3 feet to the shad like lure. He chunks the setup to the middle of the river, shakes the float now and then to *create action on the lure*, and at one time, pulled in more than I did the entire day!


Hmmm, so he was catching on lures instead of bait.


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

Jig under a slip cork it sounds


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Hmmm, so he was catching on lures instead of bait.


Yes, sorry if I confused two thoughts in my report. One group on lives, and the single old Chinese guy on lure. He also had what looks like a 10ft medium heavy or heavy rod too.


----------



## Bass-Tracker (Dec 23, 2013)

Beaux said:


> Jig under a slip cork it sounds


That's close.

There's a trick only a few of us use at the LnD & I'll explain.
We use a launcher float like the one used in saltwater.
Tie a 8'-10' mono leader to it & tie a jig, roadrunner or 2" shad bait to it.
The float allows the lure to work the same area longer because the lure doesn't flow with the current as fast.
With a 8'-10' rod I can cast from the boat launch on the west side to the rapids at the concrete wall on the east side.
We have caught Whites & Stripers with this method.
I make my own launcher floats & they work as well as the original.
Guys use the same method at the Livingston dam.



.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

hopn said:


> Yes, sorry if I confused two thoughts in my report. One group on lives, and the single old Chinese guy on lure. He also had what looks like a 10ft medium heavy or heavy rod too.


I liked your report, you were being detailed. I don't like to use bait, and I thought it good that one man could catch on lures.

And Bass-Tracker, thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

Hi All,

Really awesome report and thank you.

Can one launch a 16 foot bass boat at LnD or mostly those jon boat only?


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

She told me its only for lightweight jon boats


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Whitebassfisher said:


> I liked your report, you were being detailed. I don't like to use bait, and I thought it good that one man could catch on lures.
> 
> And Bass-Tracker, thanks for the explanation.


I'm with you on this one. No live bait for me for whites and related bass family members. But crappies... I may reconsider. lol Still catching them on lures, just got to be quick on setting the hook.


----------

